# Portare la fede al dito



## aristocat (16 Giugno 2012)

Doverosa premessa. Io non sono sposata, ma anche se lo fossi, non credo che indosserei mai la fede... e non per una questione di poco rispetto verso mio marito, quanto per praticità e perché mi dà fastidio ogni oggetto metallico sulla pelle (non sono allergica, è proprio fastidio "epidermico" ).
Poi sono sbadata e sono sicura che alla prima occasione in cui mi lavo le mani in un luogo pubblico, me la dimenticherei là, nonostante il suo grandissimo valore affettivo.
Insomma, alla fine credo che la terrei custodita gelosamente in un cassetto, ben protetta da una custodia ad hoc.

E voi? Che rapporto avete con la fede nuziale? La portereste sempre?
Oppure è un oggetto che non avete mai indossato/che non indossereste, anche perché quello che conta è il sentimento e il rapporto che si costruisce insieme...? 
Vi offendereste se vostra moglie/vostro marito vi dicesse che non vuole portarla, per una questione di comodità? 

La questione sembra "secondaria", ma mi interessa... 

ari


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Doverosa premessa. Io non sono sposata, ma anche se lo fossi, non credo che indosserei mai la fede... e non per una questione di poco rispetto verso mio marito, quanto per praticità e perché mi dà fastidio ogni oggetto metallico sulla pelle (non sono allergica, è proprio fastidio "epidermico" ).
> Poi sono sbadata e sono sicura che alla prima occasione in cui mi lavo le mani in un luogo pubblico, me la dimenticherei là, nonostante il suo grandissimo valore affettivo.
> Insomma, alla fine credo che la terrei custodita gelosamente in un cassetto, ben protetta da una custodia ad hoc.
> 
> ...


Allora sposo novello la portavo...
Poi mi fece un callo (suonando)
E lo mostravo a tutti come dire ho fatto il callo al matrimonio
Poi un giorno mia moglie mi ha fatto incazzare
Sono andato in officina da mio padre ho messo la fede sull'incudine e ne ho fatto una sfogliatina...


----------



## Sole (16 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Doverosa premessa. Io non sono sposata, ma anche se lo fossi, non credo che indosserei mai la fede... e non per una questione di poco rispetto verso mio marito, quanto per praticità e perché mi dà fastidio ogni oggetto metallico sulla pelle (non sono allergica, è proprio fastidio "epidermico" ).
> Poi sono sbadata e sono sicura che alla prima occasione in cui mi lavo le mani in un luogo pubblico, me la dimenticherei là, nonostante il suo grandissimo valore affettivo.
> Insomma, alla fine credo che la terrei custodita gelosamente in un cassetto, ben protetta da una custodia ad hoc.
> 
> ...


Io la mia fede nuziale l'ho sempre portata con orgoglio. Non l'ho mai tolta, se non durante la crisi con mio marito. Negli ultimi mesi l'avevo rimessa, perchè ci credevo davvero... e ora, lasciandolo, mi è venuto naturale toglierla.

Per me la fede è sempre stata il simbolo dell'amore e dell'unione con mio marito. E infatti l'ho abbandonata proprio nei momenti in cui ho messo in forte discussione questo amore e questa unione. E sì, mi avrebbe dato fastidio se mio marito avesse deciso di non tenerla al dito senza un motivo valido.

 Ora ammetto che mi sembra stranissimo non portarla... tra l'altro, come ho già avuto modo di notare nel precedente periodo in cui l'avevo tolta, la sua impronta sull'anulare fa proprio fatica a scomparire...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Giugno 2012)

Mai tolta se non per slcuni interventi chirurgici, idem mio marito. Devo dire che avrei avuto serie difficoltá sd avcettare il fatto che mio marito non volesse indossarla. Per me é il simbolo della nostra unione


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2012)

noi la portiamo sempre, alla mano destra.


----------



## Niko74 (17 Giugno 2012)

Io non la porto piu da poco dopo il tradimento di mia moglie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Giugno 2012)

Io non la porto più da quando ho cominciato a tradire mio marito


----------



## Spider (17 Giugno 2012)

...io al contrario invece, prima del tradimento non la portavo... poi poco dopo l'ho messa...
forse volevo far riflettere lei.. non so.
e spesso ho accusato lei di aver fatto l'amore con lui... senza togliera quella fede..


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io al contrario invece, prima del tradimento non la portavo... poi poco dopo l'ho messa...
> forse volevo far riflettere lei.. non so.
> e spesso ho accusato lei di aver fatto l'amore con lui... senza togliera quella fede..


AMico mio..
Guardala bene...osservala...
E' un anello di una catena

E ogni catena è simbolo di schiavitù!

Ok va bon anche essere schiavi del vizio non va bene...ok...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Doverosa premessa. Io non sono sposata, ma anche se lo fossi, non credo che indosserei mai la fede... e non per una questione di poco rispetto verso mio marito, quanto per praticità e perché mi dà fastidio ogni oggetto metallico sulla pelle (non sono allergica, è proprio fastidio "epidermico" ).
> Poi sono sbadata e sono sicura che alla prima occasione in cui mi lavo le mani in un luogo pubblico, me la dimenticherei là, nonostante il suo grandissimo valore affettivo.
> Insomma, alla fine credo che la terrei custodita gelosamente in un cassetto, ben protetta da una custodia ad hoc.
> 
> ...



Mi ricordo che , dopo i festeggiamenti arrivati a casa sia io che mio marito abbiamo riposto le fedi 
nel loro astuccio e sono li da ormai 15anni .....e a dire il vero non  so neanche dove sono...
NOn credo in  queste cose ,so io come sono e non ho bisogno di  dimostrare niente a nessuno....
però molti amici amiche all'inizio mi/ci chiedevano :ma no portate la fede?
Bhò ...non ho mai capito il perchè di questo interesse verso questa cosa....


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Doverosa premessa. Io non sono sposata, ma anche se lo fossi, non credo che indosserei mai la fede... e non per una questione di poco rispetto verso mio marito, quanto per praticità e perché mi dà fastidio ogni oggetto metallico sulla pelle (non sono allergica, è proprio fastidio "epidermico" ).
> Poi sono sbadata e sono sicura che alla prima occasione in cui mi lavo le mani in un luogo pubblico, me la dimenticherei là, nonostante il suo grandissimo valore affettivo.
> Insomma, alla fine credo che la terrei custodita gelosamente in un cassetto, ben protetta da una custodia ad hoc.
> 
> ...



se non portasse alcun anello non mi offenderei.


----------



## passante (17 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi ricordo che , dopo i festeggiamenti arrivati a casa sia io che mio marito abbiamo riposto le fedi
> nel loro astuccio e sono li da ormai 15anni .....e a dire il vero non  so neanche dove sono...
> NOn credo in  queste cose ,so io come sono e non ho bisogno di  dimostrare niente a nessuno....
> però molti amici amiche all'inizio mi/ci chiedevano :ma no portate la fede?
> Bhò ...non ho mai capito il perchè di questo interesse verso questa cosa....


non so, a me piace portarla. e anche che lui la porti.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2012)

io l'ho sempre portata fino alla fine...me la sono tolta la sera che me ne sono andata da quella casa...ma ancora la conservo; per me era una cosa importante. 
Lui l'aveva tolta da qualche mese ma in linea di massima l'aveva sempre portata.


----------



## @lex (17 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io l'ho sempre portata fino alla fine...me la sono tolta la sera che me ne sono andata da quella casa...ma ancora la conservo; per me era una cosa importante.
> Lui l'aveva tolta da qualche mese ma in linea di massima l'aveva sempre portata.


portata in una gioelleria, venduta e spesi i soldi in alcool nel bar a finco per brindare finalmente alla fine del mio matrimonio.mai cocktail fu più gradito:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> portata in una gioelleria, venduta e spesi i soldi in alcool nel bar a finco per brindare finalmente alla fine del mio matrimonio.mai cocktail fu più gradito:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Doverosa premessa. Io non sono sposata, ma anche se lo fossi, non credo che indosserei mai la fede... e non per una questione di poco rispetto verso mio marito, quanto per praticità e perché mi dà fastidio ogni oggetto metallico sulla pelle (non sono allergica, è proprio fastidio "epidermico" ).
> Poi sono sbadata e sono sicura che alla prima occasione in cui mi lavo le mani in un luogo pubblico, me la dimenticherei là, nonostante il suo grandissimo valore affettivo.
> Insomma, alla fine credo che la terrei custodita gelosamente in un cassetto, ben protetta da una custodia ad hoc.
> 
> ...


Fede al dito...:scared:

Scherzo. Non sono sposata nemmeno io ma quando Mattia mi ha regalato la fedina l'ho messa tranquillamente e la porto altrettanto tranquillamente sulla mano sinistra.
Lui non la porta e a me non interessa perchè si comporta tutti i giorni come se l'avesse.


----------



## @lex (17 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


non ho nemmeno una foto del mio matrimonio:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Giugno 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non ho nemmeno una foto del mio matrimonio:mrgreen:




 e non ti dispiace?


----------



## @lex (17 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e non ti dispiace?


assolutamente no. altrimenti non metterei la faccina che ride. se non fosse per mia figlia e se fosse possibile mi farei togliere dal cervello tutti i ricordi riguardanti la mia ex moglie che invece (ormai ne sono sempre più convinto e francamente ne sono proprio felice perchè so che ha fatto una scelta sbagliata e di ripiego ) se li ricorda proprio tutti...con  rimpianto..
insomma.....che schiatti!


----------



## Eliade (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Doverosa premessa. Io non sono sposata, ma anche se lo fossi, non credo che indosserei mai la fede... e non per una questione di poco rispetto verso mio marito, quanto per praticità e perché mi dà fastidio ogni oggetto metallico sulla pelle (non sono allergica, è proprio fastidio "epidermico" ).
> Poi sono sbadata e sono sicura che alla prima occasione in cui mi lavo le mani in un luogo pubblico, me la dimenticherei là, nonostante il suo grandissimo valore affettivo.
> Insomma, alla fine credo che la terrei custodita gelosamente in un cassetto, ben protetta da una custodia ad hoc.
> 
> ...


 Non saprei, in genere non riesco a portare gli anelli con costanza ma magari la fede si.

Ovviamente non ho mai indossato la fede. Questo Natale per evitare che mia madre perdesse la sua, visto che non stavamo a casa nostra (oro bianco di damiani...-.-), l'ho indossata io, assieme alla veretta che porta sempre. La veretta all'anulare e la fede al medio.


----------



## JON (17 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Doverosa premessa. Io non sono sposata, ma anche se lo fossi, non credo che indosserei mai la fede... e non per una questione di poco rispetto verso mio marito, quanto per praticità e perché mi dà fastidio ogni oggetto metallico sulla pelle (non sono allergica, è proprio fastidio "epidermico" ).
> Poi sono sbadata e sono sicura che alla prima occasione in cui mi lavo le mani in un luogo pubblico, me la dimenticherei là, nonostante il suo grandissimo valore affettivo.
> Insomma, alla fine credo che la terrei custodita gelosamente in un cassetto, ben protetta da una custodia ad hoc.
> 
> ...


Io sono alla terza fede.
Nel senso che la prima l'ho buttata fuori dal finestrino dell'auto, la seconda l'ho persa e la terza regge ormai da tanti anni. Quest'ultima è logora perchè la tengo sempre qualunque cosa faccia. Non solo, se la tolgo mi rimane un segno abbastanza profondo sul dito una vera e propria sede. Insomma la toglierei solo se mi separassi da mia moglie, perchè intanto non mi da fastidio e poi rispecchia principalmente il mio status.

Se mia moglie mi dicesse che non può portarla per comodità capirei e non mi offenderei. Non vedrei perchè offendermi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2012)

Il giorno dopo il matrimonio mio marito l'ha tolta... ma già sapevo: motivi oggettivi di sicurezza per il lavoro che faceva in quel periodo, inoltre non ha mai portato neppure l'orologio, non sopporta nessun ornamento(sarà amish?)
Io me la sono tolta per gli ultimi mesi di entrambe le gravidanze, non ero particolarmente gonfia ma me lo consigliò il medico, poi me la sono tolta dopo il tradimento, buttata via, adesso giace nel cassetto di mio marito che l'ha raccolta e ogni tanto insiste perchè io la rimetta. Ma non ce la faccio proprio... metto quando capita altri gioielli che lui mi ha regalato, ma quella proprio no. In compenso ultimamente mi ha chiesto lui dove fosse la sua ...


----------



## ToyGirl (12 Luglio 2012)

Avevo la fedina, con il mio ex. L'ho buttata nel cesso quando ci siamo lasciati. E sono matematicamente sicura di aver tirato lo scarico.
Dopo cinque mesi, non so come, mia madre l'ha ritrovata. L'ha pulita e l'ha messa sul suo comò.
L'ho vista il giorno che lui mi ha lasciato per l'altra.
Per un po' me la sono tenuta nel portafoglio, poi, quando è iniziata la nostra liason, me la sono rimessa al dito. La porto tutto il giorno, a parte ovviamente quando sono con amici, con genitori e con il mio ragazzo attuale.
E quando dormo o sono sotto la doccia.


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Avevo la fedina, con il mio ex. L'ho buttata nel cesso quando ci siamo lasciati. E sono matematicamente sicura di aver tirato lo scarico.
> Dopo cinque mesi, non so come, mia madre l'ha ritrovata. L'ha pulita e l'ha messa sul suo comò.
> L'ho vista il giorno che lui mi ha lasciato per l'altra.
> Per un po' me la sono tenuta nel portafoglio, poi, quando è iniziata la nostra liason, me la sono rimessa al dito. La porto tutto il giorno, a parte ovviamente quando sono con amici, con genitori e con il mio ragazzo attuale.
> E quando dormo o sono sotto la doccia.


che stress :condom::unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (13 Luglio 2012)

Non essendo sposato nè fidanzato.....non saprei.

Non potendomi sposare in chiesa,credo non sia necessaria.

Forse regalerei a lei un anello. Non so


----------



## elena_ (13 Luglio 2012)

lui ha tolto la fede poco dopo l'inizio della nostra storia
e inizialmente se ne vedeva nettamente l'impronta che poco a poco è sparita del tutto

poco tempo prima io ho invece perso e mai più ritrovato l'anello regalatomi dal mio ex



ma secondo me una qualunque mano con la fede all'anulare ha una sua bellezza intrinseca che va ben oltre il significato dell'anello...non so perché


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2012)

E' un simbolo importante e bellissimo dal profondo significato. L'ho sempre portata con grande orgoglio e l'estate, quando mi libero di altri anelli, è ancora più bella: è la protagonista.
Mi fa molto piacere che anche lui la porti, ci tengo proprio.
Peccato che ora abbia perso un po' di splendore e quando la guardo provo un po' di disagio...


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Avevo la fedina, con il mio ex. L'ho buttata nel cesso quando ci siamo lasciati. E sono matematicamente sicura di aver tirato lo scarico.
> Dopo cinque mesi, non so come, mia madre l'ha ritrovata. L'ha pulita e l'ha messa sul suo comò.
> L'ho vista il giorno che lui mi ha lasciato per l'altra.
> Per un po' me la sono tenuta nel portafoglio, poi, quando è iniziata la nostra liason, me la sono rimessa al dito. La porto tutto il giorno, a parte ovviamente quando sono con amici, con genitori e con il mio ragazzo attuale.
> E quando dormo o sono sotto la doccia.



 è proprio un segno di fedeltà.


----------



## Fabry (14 Luglio 2012)

Non la porto da secoli, ma è dovuto ad un incidente che poteva costarmi l'anulare... per me questo non conta, l'importante è quello che si sente dentro di se a fare la differenza.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2012)

è un simbolo di "appartenenza" d'amore e dello scambio di un patto che nessuno ci obbliga a fare


----------



## stellina (14 Luglio 2012)

noi niente. io la tolsi dopo un grave bisticcio e lui mentre mi gridava che non mi amava più me la lanciò in faccia. non so neanche dove siano!!! il segno rimase sull'anulare per un po' ma poi va via...


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un simbolo di "appartenenza" d'amore e dello scambio di un patto che nessuno ci obbliga a fare


Bellissima!!! :up:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2012)

Con quello che costano, chiuderle in un cassetto due giorni dopo il matrimonio è proprio da pirla! :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## dammi un nome (14 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un simbolo di "appartenenza" d'amore e dello scambio di un patto che nessuno ci obbliga a fare


!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con quello che costano, chiuderle in un cassetto due giorni dopo il matrimonio è proprio da pirla! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


Se non ho capito male: CONGRATULAZIONI


----------



## Simy (14 Luglio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Con quello che costano, chiuderle in un cassetto due giorni dopo il matrimonio è proprio da pirla! :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## ToyGirl (16 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è proprio un segno di fedeltà.


Anche! Gli sono fedele perchè a lui non dico bugie, essendo il mio amante. Ma è un segno dell'amore che provo per lui, soprattutto, finora invincibile


----------



## dammi un nome (16 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> è proprio un segno di fedeltà.


rubino:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (16 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Avevo la fedina, con il mio ex. L'ho buttata nel cesso quando ci siamo lasciati. E sono matematicamente sicura di aver tirato lo scarico.
> Dopo cinque mesi, non so come, mia madre l'ha ritrovata. L'ha pulita e l'ha messa sul suo comò.
> L'ho vista il giorno che lui mi ha lasciato per l'altra.
> Per un po' me la sono tenuta nel portafoglio, poi, quando è iniziata la nostra liason, me la sono rimessa al dito. la *porto tutto il giorno, a parte ovviamente quando sono con amici, con genitori e con il mio ragazzo attuale.*
> E quando dormo o sono sotto la doccia.


...alla faccia della spontanetà...
ma come cazzo fai??.. stai sempre li a pensare...
devo toglierla, devo metterla... che stress!!!!

...sicuramente è un "simbolo"... ma di te stessa.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Anche! Gli sono fedele perchè a lui non dico bugie, essendo il mio amante. Ma è un segno dell'amore che provo per lui, soprattutto, finora invincibile


è invincibile per quanto sei disarmante.

Maurizio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Luglio 2012)

Penso ci siano state poche cose di cui io sia stato orgoglioso quanto della mia fede nuziale. Oro bianco ed oro giallo intrecciati, un po' fuori dagli schemi, oltretutto. Ciò che la rendeva preziosa, però era l'essere simbolo di qualcosa in cui avevo.... fede. Profondamente. Amore.

L'ho tolta quando è scoppiata la bomba, ed ho imposto a mia moglie di togliersela. A quel punto era ufficiale: ormai era il simbolo di qualcosa che non esisteva più, oltretutto qualcosa in cui malgrado tutto io avevo sempre creduto fino a quel momento, mentre lei l'aveva infangato. Non col tradimento, ma con l'indifferenza.
Ormai mi è scomparso anche il segno che dopo tanti anni era rimasto sul dito. Vaga nostalgia, ogni tanto ma non credo la rimetterò mai.


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> che stress :condom::unhappy:


Qualcuno si è offeso...:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qualcuno si è offeso...:rotfl:


non ne perdona una:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ne perdona una:mrgreen:


Implacabile...:carneval:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...alla faccia della spontanetà...
> ma come cazzo fai??.. stai sempre li a pensare...
> devo toglierla, devo metterla... che stress!!!!
> 
> ...sicuramente è un "simbolo"... ma di te stessa.


Non è uno stress. E' solo un dispiacere toglierla.

Ovviamente, dato che la porto io, un estraneo è l'ultima persona che può decidere il suo significato...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è uno stress. E' solo un dispiacere toglierla.
> 
> Ovviamente, dato che la porto io, *un estraneo è l'ultima persona che può decidere il suo significato*...


Se tutti ragionassero cosi in questo forum ci sarebbero solo i tuoi post visto che probabilmente siamo tutti estranei 

A mio parere Spider non ha DECISO un bel niente...ha solo espresso il suo parere...è proibito esprimerlo?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Ci mancherebbe altro...

Ma è presunzione pensare di sapere cosa una persona prova quando indossa un anello.

Simbolo di me stessa? L'abbiamo comprato insieme... Non me lo sono comprata da sola.


----------



## Spider (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non è uno stress. E' solo un dispiacere toglierla.
> 
> Ovviamente, dato che la porto io, un estraneo è l'ultima persona che può decidere il suo significato...


...e allora ... ma come cazzo fai... 
devo metterla, devo toglierla... sai che *dispiacere*...
cosi va meglio????

... il significato... è quello che altri vedono... non ci provare...
..a me non mi incanti.

con una fede al dito.. stiamo dicendo agli altri che apparteniamo a qualcuno...
quando la togli... e la metti a seconda delle tue situazioni... 
vuoi mandare un messaggio agli altri... mica a te.
il messaggio che ti fa più comodo.
... la fede appunto ... è un *simbolo sociale*, di riconoscibilità, di appartenenza.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e allora ... ma come cazzo fai...
> devo metterla, devo toglierla... sai che *dispiacere*...
> cosi va meglio????
> 
> ...


Purtroppo adesso non posso portarla sempre e come ogni persona che vive situazioni nascoste, sono costretta a togliermela. E allora?

Questo sminuisce il significato del mio impegno? Non credo. Perchè in ogni altra situazione io sono soltanto sua e non sono disponibile per altre persone.

Poi spero di risolvere tutto, ma questa è un'altra storia.

Nessuno mi obbliga a portarla. Se lo faccio è perchè mi piace sentire di appartenere a lui e se le condizioni lo permettessero, senza troppi drammi, tornerei adesso a casa.


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Purtroppo adesso non posso portarla sempre e come ogni persona che vive situazioni nascoste, sono costretta a togliermela. E allora?
> 
> Questo sminuisce il significato del mio impegno? Non credo. Perchè in ogni altra situazione io sono soltanto sua e non sono disponibile per altre persone.
> 
> ...


hai ragione nessuno ti obbliga, se lo fai è perchè ti senti sua e in un qualche modo lo vorresti urlare al mondo: guardate sono impegnata! è un simbolo sociale come ti diceva spider... se poi è una fede matrimoniale allora al simbolo sociale ci aggiungerei anche il simbolismo legato alle promesse che ti sei fatto il giorno del matrimonio...


----------



## Spider (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Purtroppo adesso non posso portarla sempre e come ogni persona che vive situazioni nascoste, sono costretta a togliermela. E allora?
> 
> Questo sminuisce il significato del mio impegno? Non credo. Perchè in ogni altra situazione io sono soltanto sua e non sono disponibile per altre persone.
> 
> ...


... il valore del tuo impegno... non credo...
ma di quale impegno ... parli???

... il valore della fede... invece altamente sminuito...
puro oggetto... in oro, di tot peso... da manipolare... a proprio tornaconto.
bisogna pur sempre darsi.. una credibilità nella vita....


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Spero un giorno di portare anche quella... Con Helios magari, l'unico uomo con cui la parola "matrimonio" diventa una bellissima prigione e non solo un incubo.
Con lui mi vedo come una compagna vera non come una colf... una mammina... e una cuoca  dovere e basta.

W la vita NORMALE! W la routine! W fare la spesa insieme...
Devo essere in ovulazione. Di solito evito al mio cervello pensieri così... sdolcinati :carneval:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> *... il valore del tuo impegno... non credo...
> ma di quale impegno ... parli???*
> 
> ... il valore della fede... invece altamente sminuito...
> ...


Del MIO impegno, di cui non devo dare spiegazione a nessuno se non ad Helios. Ma lui non me lo chiede perchè mi conosce molto bene e si fida di me, come io mi fido di lui.
:smile:

Chiacchieraci pure sopra se ti fa sentire... migliore.


----------



## Spider (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Del MIO impegno, di cui non devo dare spiegazione a nessuno se non ad Helios. Ma lui non me lo chiede perchè mi conosce molto bene e si fida di me, come io mi fido di lui.
> :smile:
> 
> Chiacchieraci pure sopra se ti fa sentire... migliore.


... eccone un altra... 
perchè chiedere la semplice e elementare verità... 
 ci ....rende moralisti?

..io non sono migliore di te...molto peggio...
ma non mi nascondo dietro ad un dito...


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Del MIO impegno, di cui non devo dare spiegazione a nessuno se non ad Helios. Ma lui non me lo chiede perchè mi conosce molto bene e si fida di me, come io mi fido di lui.
> :smile:
> 
> Chiacchieraci pure sopra se ti fa sentire... migliore.


 vedi toy qui molti di noi sono sposati...e io per prima dissi davanti a molti testimoni delle parole...che sentivo ed ho sentito per molto tempo: in salute ed in malattia, in ricchezza ed in povertà, nella gioia e nel dolore giuro di esserti fedele sempre ed amarti ed onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita. 
capisci bene che se tu già lo tradisci forse proprio il valore corretto alla fede non lo dai! però guarda sono opinioni...


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... eccone un altra...
> perchè chiedere la semplice e elementare verità...
> ci ....rende moralisti?
> 
> ...


in tale consesso sarebbe meglio dietro ad un anello...:carneval:


----------



## Spider (23 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> in tale con*sesso* sarebbe meglio dietro ad un anello...:carneval:


... ma allora la tua... è proprio una fissa!!!!!!!!


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... ma allora la tua... è proprio una fissa!!!!!!!!


 finissimo!!!!! mi hai strappato un sorriso in una giornata buia...


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... eccone un altra...
> perchè chiedere la semplice e elementare verità...
> ci ....rende moralisti?
> 
> ...


Tu non hai chiesto la verità, hai semplicemente emesso la tua sentenza :smile:


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> vedi toy qui molti di noi sono sposati...e io per prima dissi davanti a molti testimoni delle parole...che sentivo ed ho sentito per molto tempo: in salute ed in malattia, in ricchezza ed in povertà, nella gioia e nel dolore giuro di esserti fedele sempre ed amarti ed onorarti tutti i giorni della mia vita.
> capisci bene che se tu già lo tradisci forse proprio il valore corretto alla fede non lo dai! però guarda sono opinioni...


Io non sto tradendo Helios!  Lui è il mio amante ed abbiamo un rapporto del tutto sincero, anche se clandestino. Quella fedina ce la siamo fatta qualche anno fa, prima di tutti i casini, quando eravamo una coppia vera, vivevamo insieme ed eravamo felicissimi e fedeli l'uno all'altra.

Semmai sto tradendo il mio ragazzo perchè non ho le palle di sparire, come dovrei, dato che lui non accetta alcuna spiegazione e fa la vittima anche in modo pesante...


----------



## Spider (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tu non hai chiesto la verità, hai semplicemente emesso la tua sentenza :smile:


... Toy... la tua verità... come semplicemente hai detto tu.. 
e che togli e  metti questa cazzo di fede... a seconda con chi ti frequenti. 
non hai detto ad esempio... "improvvisamente davanti a tutti.. talmente era alto il mio sentimento.. verso lui...
ho messo la fede.. per provare a me, solo a me , cosa significa per me, questa fede...e non mi fregava niente di quello che pensavano gli altri"
nel tuo toglierla e metterla c'è sempre una profonda razionalità... dettata dalla convenienza... altrimenti non riusciresti...
questa è la tua verità.
io su questo ragiono.. non su altro...
il mio istinto, la mia cultura ... mi portano a delle conclusioni...

tu come consideri chi ti mostra un lato che non è?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non a seconda di chi mi frequento  La nascondo al mio ragazzo ed ai miei familiari. Posso far succedere un putiferio?

Per il resto del giorno la porto. Non è che quando passa uno che mi fa sangue la tolgo...

Dirai che è convenienza. E' una faccia della medaglia. La mia convenienza nel non dover affrontare ricatti e non dare un dolore a chi dice di volermi bene. Per me è invece altruismo. Altrimenti l'unica strada sarebbe sparire. E a me sembra molto, molto vigliacco.

E' giusto che affronti le conseguenze delle mie azioni. E questo comporta anche il dispiacere di dovermi nascondere.


----------



## Spider (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Non a seconda di chi mi frequento  La nascondo al mio ragazzo ed ai miei familiari. Posso far succedere un putiferio?
> 
> Per il resto del giorno la porto. Non è che quando passa uno che mi fa sangue la tolgo...
> 
> ...


... mi stai simpatica Toy... sul serio...
sembra che tu sia diventata .. la nuova caccia alle streghe...
e sinceramente, dico sinceramente... penso che siamo tutti uguali.. mi credi?

.. però certo che sei contorta... cosi tanto per parlare...
sei altruista.. perchè non dai un dolore a chi ti vuole bene... a me sembra più una forma di egoismo... pensaci bene...
l'altruista non fa certo un calcolo... e la bilancia non è certo il bene.. o il male che ricevi.
dici di affrontare le conseguenze delle tue azioni... cioè le conseguenze .. sono il dover nascondere la fede... non quello che vivi e fai vivere... 
ma per me puoi andare in giro pure tutta nuda... se veramente mi sei fedele...
 inutile che ti rivesti( togliere la fede) dopo che mi hai tradito!!!!


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider, io non so qual è la cosa giusta, questo è il problema!

Ci ho provato troppe volte a lasciare il mio ragazzo e mi sono fermata di fronte ai suoi ricatti... Così come sto evitando di dare un dolore alla mia famiglia. Ho paura che ci distruggiamo di nuovo, io ed Helios, se torniamo nel quotidiano.

Hai detto bene, uso la testa.

Da un paio di anni ad oggi è la prima volta che lo faccio, piuttosto che seguire solo il cuore.

Se lo seguissi... ecco quali sarebbero i risultati, almeno oggi. Il mio ragazzo da solo in una situazione familiare complicatissima, magari viene dove lavoro (già l'ha fatto) e fa una scenata o peggio mi controlla. I miei che mi odierebbero, soprattutto mia madre. Dovrei riprendere i rapporti con SUA madre, un'arpia che detesto e che non è autonoma. Con suo fratello, un coglione totale. E aggiungici il fatto che per tanto tempo io ed Helios ci siamo distrutti a vicenda...

Lo so, forse dovrei chiudere con Helios, ma non ci riesco. Almeno qualche momento felice, sulla nostra "isola", ce lo voglio avere. E credimi, non parlo solo di sesso...


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Io non sto tradendo Helios!  Lui è il mio amante ed abbiamo un rapporto del tutto sincero, anche se clandestino. Quella fedina ce la siamo fatta qualche anno fa, prima di tutti i casini, quando eravamo una coppia vera, vivevamo insieme ed eravamo felicissimi e fedeli l'uno all'altra.
> 
> Semmai sto tradendo il mio ragazzo perchè non ho le palle di sparire, come dovrei, dato che lui non accetta alcuna spiegazione e fa la vittima anche in modo pesante...


magari non ho capito bene, ma da quello che ho capito bene stai con entrambi. con uno Helios è amore (fedina e compagnia cantando) con l'latro fidanzato è altruismo per via che non lo vuoi far soffrire. capisco che non amando forse più il fidanzato non ti sembra di tradirlo e però se vai con entrambi helios non lo tradirai nei sentimenti ma nel sesso..


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Beh, Helios lo sa che dormiamo insieme... E se me lo chiedesse gli direi la verità.

Ovviamente non trovo rispettoso dirgli, di mia iniziativa, quante volte faccio sesso con il mio ragazzo e nemmeno Helios me lo chiede... Penso lo immagini.

E' tutto lo "sdoppiamento" che mi disturba. Io ammiro chi riesce a viverlo bene. Chi con l'amante ha un rapporto complice, intimo, magari sono pure una coppia aperta. Non è il mio caso, ancora ho quel sogno nel cassetto che avevo quando ci conoscemmo, con Helios.

Sento di "tradirlo" davvero quando con il mio ragazzo condivido la quotidianeità perchè tolgo del tempo a noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Beh, Helios lo sa che dormiamo insieme... E se me lo chiedesse gli direi la verità.
> 
> Ovviamente non trovo rispettoso dirgli, di mia iniziativa, quante volte faccio sesso con il mio ragazzo e nemmeno Helios me lo chiede... Penso lo immagini.
> 
> ...


Ma sto Helios ce l'ha una ufficiale?


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto Helios ce l'ha una ufficiale?


Di fedina? a proposito, una curiosità, la togli quando vai al supermercato?
o la metti direttamente sul carrello al posto dell'euro?

Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sto Helios ce l'ha una ufficiale?


Ce l'aveva. La tipa per cui mi ha tradita e poi lasciata. 

L'ha mollata all'inizio di quest'anno. Anzi, ha fatto proprio una cosa da uomini, si è fatto mollare  e quando lei si è rifatta sotto, non gli ha dato corda.


----------



## stellina (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Beh, Helios lo sa che dormiamo insieme... E se me lo chiedesse gli direi la verità.
> 
> Ovviamente non trovo rispettoso dirgli, di mia iniziativa, quante volte faccio sesso con il mio ragazzo e nemmeno Helios me lo chiede... Penso lo immagini.
> 
> ...


però vedi che allora non ha il valore, che vorresti darle, la tua fedina? per il resto capisco i pensieri. pensaci bene...ad entrambi...forse un cambio di entrambi!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ... mi stai simpatica Toy... sul serio...
> sembra che tu sia diventata .. la nuova caccia alle streghe...
> e sinceramente, dico sinceramente... penso che siamo tutti uguali.. mi credi?
> 
> ...


Spider ti quoto

Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Di fedina? a proposito, una curiosità, la togli quando vai al supermercato?
> o la metti direttamente sul carrello al posto dell'euro?
> 
> Maurizio


E' troppo grande per entrarci.

Un tuo testicolino schiacchiato c'entrerebbe a pennello in quella fessurina.


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> però vedi che allora non ha il valore, che vorresti darle, la tua fedina? per il resto capisco i pensieri. pensaci bene...ad entrambi...forse un cambio di entrambi!!!


No, ma quale cambio...  Spero che si rassereni un po' la situazione ma prima o poi voglio stare con Helios!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> E' troppo grande per entrarci.
> 
> Un tuo testicolino schiacchiato c'entrerebbe a pennello in quella fessurina.


VEDI dopo dici che gli altri sono volgari che ce l 'hanno con te, sei sempre tu a cominciare, in più questo tuo vittimismo infantile è proprio patetico.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ce l'aveva. La tipa per cui mi ha tradita e poi lasciata.
> 
> L'ha mollata all'inizio di quest'anno. Anzi, ha fatto proprio una cosa da uomini, si è fatto mollare  e quando lei si è rifatta sotto, non gli ha dato corda.


Ma tu quindi hai fatto l'amante di lui? Cioè, tu stavi con lui e pure l'altra?


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> VEDI dopo dici che gli altri sono volgari che ce l 'hanno con te, sei sempre tu a cominciare, in più questo tuo vittimismo infantile è proprio patetico.
> 
> Maurizio


Tu hai insultato il mio anello, che per me è importantissimo, con una battutina del cazzo.

La prossima volta tieni la fogna chiusa, se non vuoi risposte al tuo livello.


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quindi hai fatto l'amante di lui? Cioè, tu stavi con lui e pure l'altra?


In bocca a lupo Joe da amico te lo dico.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Tu hai insultato il mio anello, che per me è importantissimo, con una battutina del cazzo.
> 
> La prossima volta tieni la fogna chiusa, se non vuoi risposte al tuo livello.


Scusa non sapevo che avessi prestato la fede a Joe, non dite niente dopo uno fa anche confusione.



Maurizio


----------



## ToyGirl (23 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quindi hai fatto l'amante di lui? Cioè, tu stavi con lui e pure l'altra?


Beh si, sono stata la sua amante. Platonica devo dire, purtroppo :smile: In quel periodo solo baci e carezze dal viso in su...

Poi mi sono messa con François e per un periodo ci siamo sentiti e visti pochissimo. 

Poi siamo ridiventati amanti e dopo un po' lui si è fatto lasciare da questa tipa.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Beh si, sono stata la sua amante. Platonica devo dire, purtroppo :smile: In quel periodo solo baci e carezze dal viso in su...
> 
> Poi mi sono messa con François e per un periodo ci siamo sentiti e visti pochissimo.
> 
> Poi siamo ridiventati amanti e dopo un po' lui si è fatto lasciare da questa tipa.


Quindi adesso lui non sta con nessuna? E se si trovasse qualcuna come la prenderesti?


----------



## ToyGirl (24 Luglio 2012)

Eh beh... insomma!


A quanto pare, per adesso, non gli interessa nessuna e vuole dedicarsi a risolvere i nostri problemi (soprattutto quelli oggettivi).

Premetto che io non gli ho mai imposto nulla... Nemmeno di lasciare/farsi lasciare dalla sua tipa...


----------



## battiato63 (24 Luglio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io la mia fede nuziale l'ho sempre portata con orgoglio. Non l'ho mai tolta, se non durante la crisi con mio marito. Negli ultimi mesi l'avevo rimessa, perchè ci credevo davvero... e ora, lasciandolo, mi è venuto naturale toglierla.
> 
> Per me la fede è sempre stata il simbolo dell'amore e dell'unione con mio marito. E infatti l'ho abbandonata proprio nei momenti in cui ho messo in forte discussione questo amore e questa unione. E sì, mi avrebbe dato fastidio se mio marito avesse deciso di non tenerla al dito senza un motivo valido.
> 
> Ora ammetto che mi sembra stranissimo non portarla... tra l'altro, come ho già avuto modo di notare nel precedente periodo in cui l'avevo tolta, la sua impronta sull'anulare fa proprio fatica a scomparire...



:up::up:


----------

